# Mate looking for job - Destin



## The Serenity (Jun 23, 2008)

I am living in Destin for the summer and I am looking to get on a sportfishing private or charter boat as a second mate or even a first mate. I have fished the Gulf coast my whole life and am very serious about fishing and learning everything I can about it. I am clean cut, a hard worker, and willing to learn. I am not concerned about making a whole lot of money I just want to fish! Please email me or PM me if you have an open position.



Andrew Smith

[email protected]

(865) 237-1391


----------

